# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Dubrovnik - radionica o trudnoći i porodu, 13.3.2015.

## Indi

Ovaj petak radionica o trudnoći i porodu. Prijavite se!!!

 U petak,  13. ožujka 2015., s početkom u 17 sati, u prostorijama  Razvojne agencije Grada Dubrovnika – DURA (na Pilama, preko puta hotela  Hilton), u Dubrovniku, održat će se Rodina radionica o trudnoći i  porodu.  Radionica je namijenjena svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima.  Ovom radionicom željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane  te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i  fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i  posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji.  Rodina radionica  je prilika za razgovor o tome zašto je porod fiziološki proces, kako s  vama surađuju vaši hormoni, kako se u optimalnim uvjetima vaša zdjelica  širi za prolaz djeteta, zašto je štetno rano rezanje pupkovine i zašto  je kontakt koža na kožu važan za dijete i za vas.
 Zbog ograničenog  broja polaznica/ka molimo da se prijavite na broj telefona 099 31 77  086, putem e-maila: dubrovnik@roda.hr  ili naših Facebook stranica RODA  Dubrovnik.
 Sve dodatne informacije mogu se pronaći i na našim  Facebook stranicama ‒ RODA Dubrovnik te na službenim stranicama udruge  RODA - Roditelji u akciji - www.roda.hr. 
 Radionice su besplatne.
 Veselimo se vašem dolasku.

----------

